# Mozart, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra ‎– Symphonies No. 40, 41, Marriage Of Figaro



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My final Tuesday Blog for 2020 features a CD I acquired in the early 2000's, from an early set of self-produced discs by the Royal Philharmonic under their own label. These disks, distributed in North America by Intersound, spanned the repertoire from Mozart to Leonard Bernstein.

According to _Discogs_, this album was originally released in 1993 and features the Royal Philharmonic under guest conductor Jane Glover in a coupling of Mozart's final two numbered symphonies (40 and 41) with the overture to The Marriage of Figaro as filler.

According to her website, Jane Glover made her professional debut at the Wexford Festival in 1975, conducting her own edition of Cavalli's LʼEritrea. She joined Glyndebourne in 1979 and was music director of Glyndebourne Touring Opera from 1981 until 1985. She was artistic director of the London Mozart Players from 1984 to 1991, and has also held principal conductorships of both the Huddersfield and the London Choral Societies. From 2009 until 2016 she was Director of Opera at the Royal Academy of Music where she is now the Felix Mendelssohn Visiting Professor. She was recently Visiting Professor of Opera at the University of Oxford, her alma mater.

Jane Glover has conducted all the major symphony and chamber orchestras in Britain, as well as orchestras in Europe, the United States, Asia, and Australia. In recent seasons she has appeared with the New York Philharmonic, the Cleveland Orchestra, the Philadelphia Orchestra, the Minnesota Orchestra, the San Francisco, Houston, St. Louis, Sydney, Cincinnati, and Toronto symphony orchestras, the Orchestra of St. Luke's, and the Bamberg Symphony.

The works themselves don't need any introduction. As a period instrument scholar, Mrs Glover manages to convey a sense of lilt and urgency in her interpretations, which are in general respectful of the composer's wishes and quite easy to the ear.

Happy Listening








*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*

Overture to _Le nozze di Figaro_, K.492 
Symphony No.40 in G Minor, K.550 
Symphony No.41 in C Major, K.551 ('Jupiter')

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jane Glover , conducting
Recorded October 1993 at All Saints Church, Petersham, Surray

Tring International PLC ‎- TRP004
RPO Records - 204404-201
Original Issue - 1993

_Discogs _- https://www.discogs.com/The-Royal-Philharmonic-Orchestra-Mozart/release/6926786

_YouTube _- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nHFhPhpEybA7e7vjJD2jb-YwQbBTjLaTo


----------

